# Hunter's View Hawk??????



## Swab (Oct 1, 2004)

Does anyone have experience with this climber??  I know it's pretty inexpensive and that may not be the best thing to look at when purchasing something that will have you hanging from a tree 20 feet in the air but I thought I'd get some opinions anyway.

Thanks, Swab


----------



## mpowell (Oct 1, 2004)

a friend of mine has one--it's so-so.  it is cheaply priced.

i'd spend a few more bucks and go to bass pro.  buy an API grand slam.  you won't be dissapointed.  last mail-out i got from them had them on sale for $200.


----------



## LAKOTA (Oct 1, 2004)

I think my bro-law has one that came from Wal-mart? Main problem for me would be that it's a heavy load (steel).


----------



## Catfish369 (Oct 2, 2004)

I have and use the Hawk.  After a couple years of sitting in a lock-on, it's pretty dang comfortable to me.  I can sit comfortably in it for 6 hours and not have to shift around at all.  I like it.


----------



## Vectorman (Oct 2, 2004)

I purchased one last year on sale at sports authority. It was less than $50. It's very heavy, you have to fight with the cables and pins to get them adjusted. I bought it to have an extra for friends, kids, etc. If I leave in the woods all week and someone steals it then I'm only out 50 bucks. If I see them on sale again I might buy a few more and leave them on trees for the whole season.

Vectorman


----------



## leo (Oct 2, 2004)

*I've used one for a couple of years*

It's fairly comfortable for a low priced stand, and it's weight and the fact that it is steel is it's only drawback  

leo


----------



## Joe Moran (Oct 2, 2004)

*I bought one last year*

I like it just fine. It is a little heavy, but for $98 it sure does sit comfortable. It has a nicely padded sling seat that you can adjust and kick back in a little. 

It is a solid stand and I feel very safe using it. I mostly hunt out of ladder stands, but it sure makes it easy to jump around a little.


----------

